# Pour senior - Bracelet ou montre capable de déclencher un appel d'urgence



## Dokker (1 Septembre 2021)

Pour une personne âgée, je recherche une montre ou un bracelet connecté capable de déclencher facilement un appel d’urgence sur un smartphone (iOS ou Android).

Je recherche un maniement simple, une bonne autonomie et un matériel étanche.

On trouve du matériel de ce genre (DomoSafety et autres), mais il est toujours lié à un _abonnement_. C’est une prestation que je ne désire pas.

D’avance, merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## fousfous (1 Septembre 2021)

L'apple watch tout simplement?


----------



## mokuchley (2 Septembre 2021)

il existe des dispositifs (bracelet ) raccordé a une box ; en cas de problème (chute), elle a juste a appuyer et elle est mise en contact vers un service, qui appellera la famille et/ou les secours

c'est un service d'aide a la personne ; je ne sais pas si c'est gratuit

- voir service a la personne , APA, service d'etat des personnes agées

toutes les personnes agées chez qui j'ai travaillé , l'avais


----------



## Dokker (2 Septembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses.

@fousfous 
Si l'Apple Watch ne détecte pas la chute de la personne (par exemple lors d'une chute où la personne parvient partiellement à se retenir), il faut que le déclenchement de l'appel d'urgence soit simple à faire. J'ignore si c'est le cas (je n'ai pas d'Apple Watch). D'autre part, si c'est possible je cherche quelque chose qui ne soit pas en aluminium (la personne ne veut pas porter d'alu) et de moins onéreux. Les Apple Watch en acier sont chères.
Je pensais à un bracelet connecté ou à une montre plus simple.

@mokuchley 
Je vois tout à fait. Je vous écris de Suisse. Ici, ce genre de dispositif existe également. C'est très bien, un bouton-pression sur un bracelet, connecté en BT avec un boîtier qui est relié à la box. Le tout permet d'alerter des proches par téléphone ainsi qu'une centrale d'alarme.
Malheureusement, ici le prix des abonnements est élevé (35,55 € par mois). Et l'achat du dispositif revient à environ 550 €. 
Je cherche à faire à la fois moins cher, plus simple, et sans abonnement à une centrale d'alarme. La personne est encore tout à fait autonome, mais commence à manquer d'équilibre.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Il existe pleins de systèmes 
celui ci par exemple ou ce modèle


----------



## Dokker (2 Septembre 2021)

@Jura39

Bonjour,
Merci pour les liens. Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué.
La solution recherchée est _de ne pas conclure un abonnement_ auprès d'un prestataire de service ou d'une centrale d'alarme.

Que ce soit sur iOS ou sur un Android, la fonction d'appel d'urgence existe. Je cherche simplement de quoi la déclencher depuis un bracelet ou une montre qui soit connecté au smartphone.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)

Dokker a dit:


> @Jura39
> 
> Que ce soit sur iOS ou sur un Android, la fonction d'appel d'urgence existe. Je cherche simplement de quoi la déclencher depuis un bracelet ou une montre qui soit connecté au smartphone.


Oui cela existe , mais si la personne tombe l'appel d'urgence n'est pas toujours enclenché.
L'Apple watch le fait , mais il faut vraiment tomber fort pour qu'elle déclenche .


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)

Et celui ci


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2021)

Dokker a dit:


> Si l'Apple Watch ne détecte pas la chute de la personne (par exemple lors d'une chute où la personne parvient partiellement à se retenir), il faut que le déclenchement de l'appel d'urgence soit simple à faire. J'ignore si c'est le cas (je n'ai pas d'Apple Watch). D'autre part, si c'est possible je cherche quelque chose qui ne soit pas en aluminium (la personne ne veut pas porter d'alu) et de moins onéreux. Les Apple Watch en acier sont chères.
> Je pensais à un bracelet connecté ou à une montre plus simple.


En restant appuyé sur le bouton du coté tu déclenches un appel d'urgence sur la watch, pas besoin de tomber pour l'activer.
Et pourquoi pas d'aluminium? Ça résiste très bien aux chocs.


----------



## Dokker (2 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et celui ci


C'est très intéressant. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Dokker (2 Septembre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> En restant appuyé sur le bouton du coté tu déclenches un appel d'urgence sur la watch, pas besoin de tomber pour l'activer.
> Et pourquoi pas d'aluminium? Ça résiste très bien aux chocs.


Merci pour cette information. C'est une des choses que j'avais besoin de savoir.
Pour l'aluminium, c'est la personne qui fait une fixette là dessus (toxicité supposée). Alors que dans ce cas de figure, on est bien d'accord, il n'y a rien à craindre.


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2021)

Dokker a dit:


> Merci pour cette information. C'est une des choses que j'avais besoin de savoir.
> Pour l'aluminium, c'est la personne qui fait une fixette là dessus (toxicité supposée). Alors que dans ce cas de figure, on est bien d'accord, il n'y a rien à craindre.


Ah oui, si ça peut la rassurer il n'y a pas d'aluminium au contact de la peau comme il y a une couche d'anodisation. Mais sinon de toute facon pas de problème de toxicite sur l'aluminium en usage normal.


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> il existe des dispositifs (bracelet ) raccordé a une box ; en cas de problème (chute), elle a juste a appuyer et elle est mise en contact vers un service, qui appellera la famille et/ou les secours
> 
> c'est un service d'aide a la personne ; je ne sais pas si c'est gratuit
> 
> ...


Si la formule n’a pas changé, abonnement. Pas donné (c’était 30€/mois par téléphone et non box)


----------



## mokuchley (15 Octobre 2021)

ah, je ne savais pas que c'etait aussi chère ! 

mais la protection d'un menbre agée de sa famille n'a pas de prix...


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2021)

Sauf que, d’expérience, la montre, là bracelet est laissé(e) sur la table de chevet, ou dans un coin…Finalement j’ai préféré passer par « siri«  qui appelle sans avoir à composer numéro, et caméra de vidéo se déclenchant au mouvement etc


----------



## Dokker (15 Octobre 2021)

chti a dit:


> Sauf que, d’expérience, la montre, là bracelet est laissé(e) sur la table de chevet, ou dans un coin…Finalement j’ai préféré passer par « siri«  qui appelle sans avoir à composer numéro, et caméra de vidéo se déclenchant au mouvement etc


Merci pour ce retour d'expérience. 
Si l'on ne considère la situation QUE dans l'appartement et pas à l'extérieur, l'usage de _Siri_ est une excellente idée.


----------



## Dokker (15 Octobre 2021)

L'être humain est plein de contradictions. La personne âgée en question (@mokuchley : pour info, ce n'est pas un membre de ma famille) *revient en arrière sur sa demande*. Je suppose que comme souvent, ce ne sera qu'après avoir vécu une mésaventure que cet aîné acceptera de sauter le pas.
En attendant, merci aux uns et aux autres d'avoir pris le temps de répondre.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2021)

Dokker a dit:


> Je suppose que comme souvent, ce ne sera qu'après avoir vécu une mésaventure que cet aîné acceptera de sauter le pas.


C'est pas gagné


----------

